# Bit of a Double Whammy Question



## St.Tantrums (May 18, 2010)

OK first off I have just ordered this TV which is due to arrive next week.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Toshiba-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

For the price and features it was ideal for me. Anyway my issues.

Do I or do I not need an HDMI 2.1 cable? It will be running from my PC to the TV so I will be wanting to view games and 4k movies at their very best. So that's my first worry.

Now second is my PC motherboard doesn't have 7.1 surround outputs and so I need a sound card of some kind. So basically I just need a cheapisj 7.1 surround sound card that I can run the datra from my PC and then just wire every speaker to the sound card direct. The speakers are 150w each so would something like this do the trick? I don't need deafening audio just nice sound.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-7-1-...Card-Channel-Soundbox-8-Speakers/153720503353

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

A HDMI 1.4 specification "High Speed HDMI Cable" can support 1080p, 4K (up to *30 Hz*), 3D and deep color.

A HDMI 2.0 "Certified" "Premium High Speed HDMI Cable" adds EMI testing to ensure cables minimize interference with wireless signals.

The HDMI 2.1 specification, "Ultra High Speed" HDMI, supports 4K, 5K, 8K and 10K at 120 Hz. (This cable is also backward compatible with the earlier HDMI devices, using existing HDMI type A, C and D connectors, and includes HDMI Ethernet).

More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#HDMI_Ethernet_and_Audio_Return_Channel


----------



## St.Tantrums (May 18, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> A HDMI 1.4 specification "High Speed HDMI Cable" can support 1080p, 4K (up to *30 Hz*), 3D and deep color.
> 
> A HDMI 2.0 "Certified" "Premium High Speed HDMI Cable" adds EMI testing to ensure cables minimize interference with wireless signals.
> 
> ...


So me buying a 2.1 cable on impulse last night was ok and will work, good stuff thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## St.Tantrums (May 18, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> :thumb:


One more thing if I may. I have ust ordered the onkyo tx-sr607 cos it was a great [price and I had Onkyo before and loved it. So my question is does the sub have to be a specific ohms? I had a read on the specs sheet but according to that each speaker is a completely different one like 4,6 or 8 and I was sure on my old Onkyo they were all 8ohms.

My speackers are all 4ohm which I have read will be just fine if not as good quality but my sub doesn't even mention ohms on its stickers.

Damn getting into the techy world after being an absent hippie for years has really thrown me lol.

EDIT - I forgot why ohms worried me because I plan on adding two of those to my sofa

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sinus-Live...Q35WWBN8DQN&psc=1&refRID=YQ4BEJR09Q35WWBN8DQN

Now when I had them before I believe I had the 8ohm versions and luckily they worked just fine with my amp but with the amp I have ordered which ohm bass shakers do I go with?

Thanks in advance. I cannot wait to be in the world of surround sound again, it's been too long.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a good explanation:


Techwalla.com *Speakers at 4 Ohm Vs. 8 Ohm*


> By John Papiewski
> 
> When you talk about whether an audio loudspeaker is 4 ohm or 8 ohm, you're referring to the speaker's impedance, an electrical property similar to resistance. Speakers come in several different impedance ratings; matching the impedance of your speakers to your amplifier ensures that your audio system will run efficiently and sound its best.
> 
> ...


----------

